# Galco Ankle Glove Boot Extender



## Shrike (May 29, 2007)

Where can ya find these things? I picked up a Galco Ankle Glove & it's to small for my ankle by about 1.2 inches.

Never realized the holster would not fit & that they made em small or I'd have gone with another brand, but now I'm stuck with it and am trying to make the best out of a bad deal.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Galco sells them direct on their website.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterP3.asp?ProductID=2400&CatalogID=349


----------

